# Knights of Honor MOD HARD Invasion 1.05 Final



## LAUDAN (14. März 2007)

*MOD HARD Invasion 1.05 Final Stand 30.01.08 *

Mein Dank gilt BSS für die Verwirklichung des Patches 1.05.


*Bevor du meinen Mod benutzt, muss dein Spiel die Patchversion 1.05 haben.* 

Was kommt auf euch zu:

Die Änderungen im Einzelnen:

Die Importfolgekosten für exotische Waren wurden reduziert.

Durch den Erwerb der Königlichen Errungenschaft Seidenstrasse werden die Gewinne nicht mehr verdoppelt sondern nur um die Hälfte erhöht.

Katapulte auf der Mauer verschiessen nur noch 1 bis 3 Geschosse anstatt 3 bis 6. Ihre GeschossStreuung wurde erhöht.
GeschossStreuung der Eckturmgeschosse und Ballistenturmgeschosse wurde erhöht.
Zermürbungswerte leicht reduziert.

Ab 5 bis 10 eigenen Provinzen kümmert sich die KI verstärkt um den Spieler. Die KI Armeen werden euer Land überschwemmen. Die Moral der Angreifer ist erhöht.
Invasion über Invasion.

Der Wassergraben wurde entfernt .*
Die KI baut alle* Gebäude. Drei Kaufmannsgilden sind keine Seltenheit und die Moschee wird auch gebaut.
*Für Gefangene Marschalle gibt es kein hohes Lösegeld mehr. Desweiteren werden durch Goldgeschenke die Beziehungen nur langsam erhöht und die Söldner sind für weniger Gold zu haben, aber immernoch höher als normal.*

*Die Einstellungskosten sind folgende:*
Marschall = 500
Bauherr = 1000
Grundherr = 1000
Spion = 2000
Kleriker = 1500
Kaufmann = 1000

*Kaufmann, Bauherr und Grundherr *sind jetzt brauchbarer. Gerade kleine Länder werden diesen Vorteil zu schätzen wissen. Das heisst, der Kaufmann, Bauherr und Grundherr haben jetzt einen Boni von 3 anstatt 1.
Es lohnt sich wirklich einen fünf Sterne Kaufmann in einer Stadt mit Handelswaren als Stadthalter einzusetzen.
Die Steuereinnahmen der KI sind höher. Der Spieler bekommt 1 Gold pro 10 Einwohner. Die Handelseinkommen wurden reduziert und es ist immer eine gute Idee einen Gutausgebildeten Kaufmann in eine Stadt zu senden zwecks guter Geschäfte.
Die KI Armeen plündern weniger und marschieren lieber direkt auf Eure Städte zu. Es wird auch Armeen geben, die nur plündern durch Eure Königreiche ziehen.


*Die KI-Kleriker *bekehren öfters die Provinzen 

*Im Spiel *wird es viele Ereignisse für den Spieler und der KI geben. 

Hier die Ereignisse:

F = Hungersnot x 270
P = Pest x 68
Re = Revolte x 10
R = Religion x 10 
Rw = Religionsaufstand x 5 
K = Königlicher Besuch x 16
M = Hilfegesuch x 20
Holy = Die Dornenkrone Christi x 1
C = Kreuzzüge x 8
Kath = Katharerkreuzzug x 2
Islamischer Glauben entwurzelt x 3
Orthodoxer Glauben entwurzelt x 3
Katholischer Glauben entwurzelt x 3
Sturmflut x 3

*Exkommunikation* halbiert den Erwerb von Frömmigkeit, Büchern und reduziert das Einkommen und die Armeen haben -3 auf die Moral.

 Die Stadttribute wurden reduziert. Einige Städte können keine Tribute zahlen. Erst economische Bauten ermöglichen dies.

Der Marschall braucht für eine Erfahrungstufe jetzt etwas länger und die Kampfeinheiten brauchen für den Erwerb eines Erfahrungssternes auch etwas länger.

*Folgende Werte verändert:*

Steinwall: Belagerungsverteidigungswert 3 anstatt 10
Bollwerk: Belagerungsverteidigungswert 6 anstatt 20
Befestigtes Tor: Belagerungsverteidigungswert 3 anstatt 5
Mauertürme: Belagerungsverteidigungswert 3 anstatt 5

Taktiker: 3/6/12 anstatt 5/10/20
Nahkämpfer: 3/6/12 anstatt 10/30/50
Nachtstreiter: 3/6/12 anstatt 10/30/50
Belagerungskunst: 3/6/12 anstatt 5/10/20
Eiserne Faust: 3/6/12 anstatt 10/30/50


*Zwei neue Einheiten *wurden geschaffen:
*Schlachtfeldkatapult* und *Schlachtfeldtrebuchet* und *Feldtrebuchets* und *Feldkatapulte*.

*Schlachtfeldtrebuchets* , *Schlachtfeldkatapulte*, *Feldtrebuchets* und *Feldkatapulte* können Mauern *und* Soldaten beschiessen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ballisten* haben jetzt begrenzte Munition.


Die Anschaffungskosten der Belagerungsgeräte wurde gesenkt. 
Rebellen und Loyalisten benutzen Feldkatapulte, Feldtrebuchets *und Leitermänner*.
Im Söldnerlager sind Feldkatapulte, Feldtrebuchets *und Leitermänner *erhältlich.
Leitermänner kämpfen in der Feldschlacht und haben eine erhöhte Moral.

*Rebellen oder Sympathisanten *treten in der Stärke von 720/600/480/ und 360 Mann auf, wobei die 360 Mann die Regel sind. Pro Königreich wird nur eine Armee aufstehen. ( In seltenen Fällen zwei Loyalistenarmeen ). Alle Bauerneinheiten werden durch bessere Einheiten ersetzt. Also schnellstmöglich bekämpfen. Nach einer Plünderung erhält die Armee einen Erfahrungsstern (3% Kampfstärke) und eine Eliteeinheit.

*Folgende Provinzen werden neue Schlachtfelder nutzen*:

Im hohen Norden:
Archangelsk, Karelien, Nyland, Finnland, Norrland, Götaland, Trondelag

In der Alpenregion:
Bayern, Hessen, Schweiz, Österreich, Brandenburg, Tirol, Salzburg, Istrien


*Die Schlachtfelder*:

Field 30 = Winter, Holzfällercamp
Field 31 = Winter, zugefrorener Fluss
Field 32 = Sommer, norm
Field 33 = Sommer, grosser See
Field 34 = Winter, norm
Field 35 = Sommer, Taiga
Field 36 = Winter, Hafen
Field 37 = Sommer, Hafen
Field 38 = Winter
Field 39 = Sommer, Wasserfall
Field 40 = Winter
Field 41 = Sommer, Brücke
Field 42 = Winter, erloschener Vulkan
Field 43 = Winter, Befestigtes Fort
Field 44 = Sommer, Taiga
Field 45 = Winter, Plateau


*Ausserdem gibt es je vier Flussüberquerungsschlachtfelder für die Klimazonen Normal, Desert, Winter und Palms *.

Im *MULTIPLAYER* gibt es 16 neue Karten und es werden weitere in Zukunft hinzukommen.


*Desweiteren* ist die Schwierigkeitsstufe folgendermassen eingeteilt:

*Einfach* entspricht der Schwierigkeitsstufe Schwer vom Original KOH

*Mittel* entspricht der Schwierigkeitsstufe Schwer vom Original KOH , aber die "Kriegseinstellung" ist 20.

*Schwer* entspricht der Schwierigkeitsstufe Schwer vom Original KOH , aber die "Kriegseinstellung" ist 30. ( Das ist die Stufe vom Update 09.03.2007)


*Alte Saves können nicht verwendet werden.*

Ihr müsst "MOD HARD Invasion 1.05 Final" vom folgenden DownloadLink herunterladen:

 MOD HARD Invasion FinalMP german 30.01.08 

Der Download ist über 18 MB gross.


*Installationsanweisung*:
1. Falls im KoH-Ordner bereits ein anderer MOD vorhanden ist, diesen löschen.
2. Den defs-Ordner aus der zip-Datei in den KoH-Ordner kopieren.
3. Den maps-Ordner aus der zip-Datei in den KoH-Ordner kopieren.
4. Den texts-Ordner aus der zip-Datei in den KoH-Ordner kopieren.
5. Den images- Ordner aus der zip-Datei in den KOH- Ordner kopieren.

*Wichtig:*
Zu Anfang einens neuen Spieles muss in deinem Königreich die Steuer auf *Keine Steuer* gesetzt werden. danach kannst du die Steuer auf Normale Steuer setzen, wenn du möchtest.

Die neuen Schlachtfelder werden im neuem Spiel aktiviert, nachdem du dein Spiel gespeichert hast und das gespeicherte Spiel geladen hast.
Das musst du jedesmal machen wenn du ein neues Königreich spielst.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Ausblick:* Eine KI Armee aus SchlachtfeldTrebuchets/Katapulte und vier Leitermänner steht vor deiner befestigten Stadt. Eure Bogenschützen erwarten sie. Die Leitermänner stürmen auf eure Mauern zu und die SchlachtfeldTrebuchets/Katapulte beschiessen eure Bogenschützen. Grosse Stadtschäden entstehen und nicht nur bei Stadtangriffen sondern auch in der Feldschlacht.




Einige Filme 

*http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-505795807535588081* Flussüberquerung Wüste 

*http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=2194727009719456896* Flussüberquerung Winter 

*http://youtube.com/v/xrDQIFrXobI* Thanks BSS ! 

*http://youtube.com/v/NGjkj98NCBI* View/Einblicke 14 Std. gespielt 

http://youtube.com/v/jGMyT2Y8QjM Kriege über Kriege 26 Std. gespielt 

*http://www.youtube.com/v/oDhGgFkmjPI* Battle 




*MOD HARD InvasionEconomic Final german 30.12.07*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem MOD HARD gibt es keine Steuereinnahmen mehr durch die Steueraten: Keine Steuer, Normale Steuer oder Tyranische Steuer.
Die Steuereinnahmen gibt es sowieso über die Stadttribute. Die arme Bevölkerung konnte zu der damaligen Zeit nur Naturalien als Steuer anbieten und das ist vollends durch die Kriegssteuer abgedeckt.
Stattdessen gibt es die Steuerausgaben (die Bezeichnung ist nicht ganz korrekt,  besser passt vielleicht Reichsausgaben ). Die Steuerausgaben wachsen mit der Bevölkerung.


Den MOD HARD InvasionEconomic ist mein derzeitiger Favorit, aber ich will diesen MOD HARD ausführlicher testen. Es gibt auch KI Königreiche die kein oder nur geringes Goldeinkommen haben ( die KI kann das aber ganz schnell ändern ), was zur Folge hat das ein solcher Vasall kein Tribut an den Spieler zahlen kann. Es gibt aber auch Königreiche mit sehr guten Goldeinkommen. Ich spiele derzeit diesen MOD weiter weil Ich das Gefühl habe das die KI Königreiche im diplomatischen sowie militärischen Teil sehr aktiv gegen den Spieler vorgeht. ( Hat vielleicht was mit den neuen Steuerausgaben zu tun, da die KI denkt der Spieler hat keine Einnahmen und ist so ein leichter Gegner. ) Hier bedarf es weiterer Testspiele. Jeder von Euch ist willkommen diesen MOD zu testen. Erobert 30 Provinzen und schreibt eure Eindrücke nieder. Zur Zeit spiele Ich Spanien und habe meine Hauptstadt verloren , obwohl ein Marshall vor Ort war. 
Download des MOD: 

 MOD HARD InvasionEconomic FinalMP *german* 30.12.07 



> *Ich hab die 2 DL Links Klickbar gemacht*


----------



## LAUDAN (10. Februar 2008)

Die erste Karte für den MOD HARD Invasion FinalMP 30.01.08 oder MOD HARD InvasionEconomic FinalMP 30.12.07...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wichtig:*
Installation: Öffne in meinen MOD maps/multiplayer oder templates
*Singleplayermaps* kommen in den geöffneten templates
*Multiplayermaps* kommen in den geöffneten multiplayer

Der Download:

*FOR MULTIPLAYER:*

http://www.badongo.com/file/7711999 Map Masada   for Multiplayer only


*FOR SINGLEPLAYER:*

*Beachte*: Die Karten Masada und Desert Castle siehst du im Einzelspieler in Sinai oder Arabien und alle arabischen Wüstenlandschaften.

http://www.badongo.com/file/7778612Map Masada   for Singleplayer only

http://www.badongo.com/file/7725275 Map Desert Castle   for Singleplayer only

Knights of Honor ist vielleicht bei den meisten nicht mehr als Spiel vorhanden,
aber es lohnt sich das Spiel mal wieder vorzunehmen. 
Dieser MOD HARD verbessert vieles was im Patch 1.05 nicht beachtet wurde.
Ihr werdet Schlachten verlieren und am Ende das Spiel entnervt in die Tonne schleudern. Die KI wird Euch keine ruhe geben.

Hier nochmal die Downloads der Mods:

 MOD HARD Invasion FinalMP german 30.01.08 

und für den MOD HARD InvasionEconomic:

 MOD HARD InvasionEconomic FinalMP german 30.12.07


----------



## Solon25 (15. Februar 2008)

Ich hab die Bilderlinks mal berichtigt. Wenn man jetzt auf ein Bild klickt, erscheint es in Originalgröße im neuen Fenster 

Das Spiel hab ich immer noch nicht, hab's immer wieder versäumt und nun gibt es bei Ebay grade mal 3 Angebote, wo kein SOFORT KAUF bei ist


----------



## LAUDAN (6. April 2008)

Hier eine Geschichte in Bildern gespielt mit den MOD HARD InvasionEconomic 23.03.08 Germanrev.

*Eine Geschichte in Bildern vom Aufstieg/Fall des Königreiches Norwegen:*

http://darkages.siteboard.eu

*Der Downloadlink der letzten Version des MOD HARD:*


http://www.badongo.com/file/11027120  MOD HARD InvasionEconomic FinalMP 24.08.08


----------



## LAUDAN (11. Januar 2009)

Das Middle East Scenario steht zum Download zur Verfügung. Es ist eine Karte des Orients. Viele neue Reiche, neue Einheiten, neue Gebäude....ein Scenario neuer Herausforderungen.



weiteres lest ihr hier mit vielen Bildern:

http://darkages.siteboard.eu


----------



## LAUDAN (3. April 2009)

*Britannia Scenario*

Es ist soweit und das Britannia Scenario für Knights of Honor steht zum Download bereit. 
27 spielbare Königreiche und 122 Provinzen. 
 Dein Knights of Honor Spiel muss den Patch 1.05 haben.

http://www.badongo.com/file/14416590 BritanniaScenarioFinalMP13.04.09german

http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/9710/britw.jpg


Einige Bilder:


http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/3618/uo0007q.jpg
http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/1929/uo0009r.jpg

http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/2922/uo0010lxi.jpg

http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/7716/uo0011klr.jpg

http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/9646/uo0012.jpg


----------

